# Problem bei STALKER: Clear Sky



## Sir-John-Babcock (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich ins Militärlager komme, wird man ja gleich weiter geschickt zu den Söldnern im Dorf. Wenn ich bei denen bin, kann ich aber keinen von denen ansprechen. Hab das Level auch schon mal verlassen und bin wieder gekommen, aber das Problem bleibt. Das erstmal, wenn man mut denen sprechen soll, kann man einfach in den Turm im Dorf gehen und kann dann wieder zum Förster zurück. Wenn man dann das Militärlager freiräumen soll, kann man das aber nicht. Komme daher also nicht weiter. Weiß dazu jemand eine Lösung? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Befehle für die Konsole, die mir weiterhelfen könnten? Vielleicht, dass man den Auftrag mit den Söldner zu reden irgendwie überspringen kann


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

also mein Lösungsbuch sagt, du sollst mit dem Kommandanten des Außenpostens reden. Der heißt mal auf dem Bild "Raven" vielleicht hast du ja nur die normalen Soldaten angesprochen. 

Zum Turm steht da nur schnell loslaufen, auf den Turm klettern und abwarten bis man die komplette Nachricht der vermissten Söldner empfangen hat. 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir mal weiter.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (6. Juni 2010)

Mit Rabe hab ich gesprochen. Der schickt mich ja auch weiter zu den Söldnern. Aber die antworten halt nicht. Auf dem Turm war ich dann auch. Konnte dann auch wieder zum Förster hin und muss nun diesen Sender aktivieren. Dazu soll ich aber wieder die Söldner ansprechen, damit die mir bei der Einnahme des Lagers helfen. Alleine bekomme ich das nicht hin, da immer wieder neue Zombies generiert werden. Und wenn ich einfach zum Sender hochlaufe, dann kann ich ihn nicht bedienen.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Juni 2010)

Hast du dem Förster das Kompass Artefakt gebracht? Oder ist das die Mission wo du den Freiheitlern beim Vertreiben der Militärs helfen musst. ? Da steht dann man soll mit dem Anführer der Söldner im Söldnerlager sprechen. DA ist auch ein Bild mit einem Söldner im Militärlager der Hog heißt vielleicht musst du ja genau den ansprechen

Sag mal genau in welcher Mission du hängst.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (9. Juni 2010)

Dem Förster habe ich schon den Kompass gebracht. Danach soll man ja den Sender oder was das ist im Militärlager anschalten. Als ich dann wieder in den Bereich Militärlager gekommen bin, hat sich meine ich der Auftrag dahingehend verändert, dass ich erst das Militärlager mit dem Militär und den Zombies freiräumen soll. Dazu muss ich aber erst mit den Söldnern im Dorf reden. Das Hog mein Ansprechpartener ist, habe ich auch schon rausgefunden, allerdings kann ich mit niemandem von denen reden. Genaueres kann ich dir im Moment dazu nicht sagen, da ich nur am Wochenende zu Hause bin. 
Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich schonmal, als ich ins Dunkle Tal gegangen bin und mich der Chef von der Aussenbasis nicht angesprochen hat. Da musste ich einen superweit entfernten Spielstand verwenden.


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Juni 2010)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Dem Förster habe ich schon den Kompass gebracht. Danach soll man ja den Sender oder was das ist im Militärlager anschalten. Als ich dann wieder in den Bereich Militärlager gekommen bin, hat sich meine ich der Auftrag dahingehend verändert, dass ich erst das Militärlager mit dem Militär und den Zombies freiräumen soll. Dazu muss ich aber erst mit den Söldnern im Dorf reden. Das Hog mein Ansprechpartener ist, habe ich auch schon rausgefunden, allerdings kann ich mit niemandem von denen reden. Genaueres kann ich dir im Moment dazu nicht sagen, da ich nur am Wochenende zu Hause bin.
> Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich schonmal, als ich ins Dunkle Tal gegangen bin und mich der Chef von der Aussenbasis nicht angesprochen hat. Da musste ich einen superweit entfernten Spielstand verwenden.


Hmm ja das ist ein bisschen doof, wenn das jetzt ein Bug ist und du wieder nen alten Spielstand laden musst. Sorry, dass ich dir nicht großartig weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (10. Juni 2010)

Kann man denn Cheat-technisch irgendwas machen? Also, das man einen Auftrag irgendwie überspringen kann oder sowas in der Art,


----------



## PsyMagician (11. Juni 2010)

Hmm eigentlich komisch, da man doch generell mit jedem Sprechen kann. Ausser, es ist n Feind in der Nähe. Dann lassen sich die NPCs ja nicht ansprechen, bzw wimmeln einen ab. 

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen, das da irgendwo in der nähe ein getarnter Blutsauger hockt (Von denen gibt es ein paar da im Dorf, allerdings normalerweise in der Nähe des Turms), oder du die falschen Söldner angesprochen hast. Bzw. du hast den Anführer übersehen. Ich glaube der steht auch ein wenig abseits von der ganzen Truppe da.

Das man Cheattechnisch eine Mission überspringen kann, wäre mir neu.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (12. Juni 2010)

also ich hab nun nochmal alte Spielstände geladen und das Problem bleibt. Ich bin auch schon durchs Dorf gelaufen und hab einige Bloodsucker erledigt, aber das hat nichts geholfen. Das ich den Ansprechpartner übersehen habe glaube ich nicht. Dafür habe ich schon zu lange an der Stelle rumgehangen. Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## Senzorus (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Die Söldner konnten nicht angesprochen werden. Ich habe folgendes ausprobiert und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt.. Sobald Du Dir das Kompassartefakt geschnappt hast, ändere Deine Schwierigkeitsstufe, wenn Du auf "Irre" spielst, stellst Du niedriger sonst halt höher, schalte die Feinde aus und bringe das Artefakt schleunigst zum Förster und begib Dich sofort zum Dorf mit dem Söldnern und suche dort umgehend den Schutzraum auf, bevor Dich die Emission erwischt. Wenn die Emission vorbei ist, solltest Du jetzt eigentlich den Söldner Hog oder Nog(?) ansprechen können


----------

